# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  صور سيارة الامير سعد بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز | بوغاتي الجديدة كليّـــــــا

## هدوء عاصف

*صور سيارة الامير سعد بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز...!!!
**
 رقم السيارة :* *س ع د 666*
 
   







 *سيارة الأمير سعد بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز نجل ملك السعودية*





*




*

*تعتبر سيارة بوقاتي أسرع سيارة في العالم حتى الآن وذلك بسبب محركها الجبار ذو 16 سلندر**واستغرقت شركة بوقاتي** Bugatti* *أربع سنوات لصناعتها*

*وهي صناعة فرنسية وقوة محركتها 1001 حصان ومكونه من أربع** تيربوات**
 والدفع في السيارة رباعي 44 , وطبلون السيارة 420 كم*

*وتصل السيارة من 0 - 200 كم/ساعه في 7.2 ثانية فقط**.**وتصل السيارة من 0 -300 كم/ساعه في في 18.4 ثانيه** بس** .**وتستغرق السياة لكي تنطلق من سرعة 200 إلى 300 إلى 9.2 ثانية** .**وتزن* *السيارة : 1888 كيلو**.**ولها عشر مبردات ( رديتر)*

*::: نظرة عن كثب :::*

* قام احد أعضاء برنامج توب قير** TopGear**باختبار سرعة** السيارة في مضمار خاص بفوكس واجن**بألمانيا**الذي يمتد بطول 5.5 ميل (8.85 كلم** )* *ووصل إلى سرعة 407 كلم :*
*عندما يصل للسرعة 407 يقول بأن مايقطعه في ثانية يوازي طول ملعب كرة قدم**وكمية الهواء الذي يستهلك محرك* *السيارة يوازي ما يتنفسه الإنسان في أربعة أيام .*



*: الصور:*

*هنا صورلها داخلي وخارجي لاحظ العداد كم*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*التسارع الذي حققته السيارة :**تصل السيارة من 0 - 100 كم/ساعهفي 2.5 ثانية فقط*

**

**



*ايضاً هناك آخر يملك سيارة مشابهة*

**

*السيارة الثانية مع الكابتن يزيد الراجحي*

**


*اخر نسخة نزلت من السيارة هي نسخة غراند سبورتفيرون الجديدة كليا*

*سعرها 2،4* *مليون دولار أمريكي*

*اي 9 ملايين ريال سعودي*

 *بوغاتي النسخة الجديدة 2011*

----------


## حسان القضاة

ما شاء الله ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله من الآخر نياله بتجنن*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*منورين حسان وطوق الياسمين أهلاً بكما*

----------


## rand yanal

ولا إشي !!!!!!!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ماعند الله خير و أبقى نحنا جماعة بنشتغل لاخرتنا اخر همنا السيارات والمال - بحكي عن قناعه أكيد -
شو هي مو سياره بجنن تبارك الله بلا ما نحسده الزلمه 
مالها سياراتنا بكفي بتمشي 
مميزاتها رائعة جداً 
مشكور ::: هدوء ::: على الخبر والمعلومات والصور 
باقة مميزة من المواضيع الشيقة 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يعني اخر همي يكون عندي متلها .. بس هاد ما بعني اني ما بستمتع بالقراءة عنها أو أشاهد صورها فذلك متعة بحد ذاتها 

يسلموووووووووووووو هدووووء*

----------

